

Why we are taking our startup to Tel Aviv - LeonW
http://leostartsup.com/2012/06/why-we-are-taking-our-startup-to-tel-aviv/

======
blantonl
I'm curious, what is it like living in Tel Aviv if you aren't Jewish and are
from the USA? The reason I ask is this article seems to focus on the benefits
of cultivating a startup in Tel Aviv. Are there cultural disadvantages to
folks who are not Jewish?

This is a serious question, but I'm already feeling like I'm treading lightly
on egg shells just asking this...:)

~~~
nostromo
I used to fly to Tel Aviv regularly when I worked at an internet company with
a big presence there.

People were almost universally warm and welcoming. It was common to get
invited to weekend gatherings or to go out and get drinks at the marina after
work.

I have a German last name that is similar to a common Jewish name, so people
would very regularly ask if I was Jewish. I would explain that I wasn't; it
could have been uncomfortable, but never was. In fact, it was nice not being
Jewish because nobody ever pressured me to move there.

Jerusalem is a totally different story. I didn't get the feeling it was a
friendly or safe place for outsiders. I wasn't comfortable there.

I also hated flying into or out of the country because of the security
interviews; it seems very invasive to an American.

But Tel Aviv is very non-religious, open, laid-back and friendly. The
technical talent is also very strong. Everyone speaks english it seems, even
people working at Burger King.

In short, I never really had the desire to move there, because I'm not really
a hot weather beach guy, but I could see why it would appeal to others to do
so.

------
gnarbarian
From what I understand it's impossible to immigrate there and gain citizenship
unless you're Jewish.

~~~
ars
You are wrong:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Israeli_nationality_law#Natural...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Israeli_nationality_law#Naturalization)

------
petercooper
What are the practicalities immigration/visa wise of taking a business to
Israel as a non-citizen?

~~~
LeonW
Hi Peter, we all have European passports, so we can head there for 3 months as
a holiday without the need for a Visa.

~~~
petercooper
Ahh, for some reason I misinterpreted it as being where you'd chosen to make a
more permanent base. Bouncing around countries sounds exhausting, though
probably fun for the right group :-)

~~~
LeonW
Ah can understand that, I think travelling the world is very powerful for us
in many aspects. The most important one though being that we can discover
which culture, country we feel most comfortable in, as opposed to where I'm
born in, kind of related to this article: <http://sivers.org/singapore>

------
ars
Am I strange that I like rain, especially with thunderstorms? I like variable
weather, not sun every day.

I'd rather go to Tel Aviv in March.

------
cup
From past experience I know HN folks don't like to discuss the Palestinian
Israeli issue but I wonder how you feel about the growing public discomfort
with the Israeli states actions. Do you think it may cast a negative light on
your start up? Particularly with respect to a growing call to boycott Israel
as was sone in South Africa, regardless of whether you agree with such calls
or not.

~~~
LeonW
hmm, that's interesting, I believe we aren't bothered by the conflict at all,
I don't believe it's something we will have to deal with.

~~~
tnash
With all the misinformation that's out there about the conflict, living in Tel
Aviv will give you an opportunity to see the reality of the situation. An yes,
you should be safe in Tel Aviv unless Hamas or Fatah decide to start suicide
bombings again (but they haven't in many years). If you travel to the south,
you should learn what Tseva Adom means.

~~~
slug
60 minutes has an interesting take on the current situation in tel aviv:

<http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=7409182n>

